# Red Bellys Fading White?



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

*MODS PLEASE CLOSE*

Mom was right... it was a good thing tho.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Mine do that when they are stressed. You need to switch from beef heart to shrimp and other white fish. The shrimp will help them keep the red bellies, and if you want to have superior red bellies, you need to feed them pellets.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

maknwar said:


> Mine do that when they are stressed. You need to switch from beef heart to shrimp and other white fish. The shrimp will help them keep the red bellies, and if you want to have superior red bellies, you need to feed them pellets.


agreed.
pellets = much color
beef heart = fat fishies.
the fish cant break down the mamalian meat, and it turns to fat.
pellets are the way to go.

My RBPs also loose color at night, but they gain it back within 20 minutes of being awake.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

sounds like to be honest with you your p's have had a bad diet.....................................

your diet should be:

shrimp
white fish
cockles
muscles
pellets
earth worms(as a treat)
bloodworm


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks for the advice im goin to pick up some pellets right now









and there colour did come back i guess it was cuz of the night (if u were correct bout them loseing colour at night)


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Feeding them too much beefheart and especially if thats all u feed them then ya thats a bad diet. You need a variety of things. Try krill, shrimp, talapia, catfish nuggets, of any white fish fillets, but the krill and shrimp and pellets are best for color.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

A transition to white could be their mood, stress, etc...


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm starting to beleive that the key to having a colorfull fish, is water maintenance and a stress free enviroment.

Don't get me wrong, diet helps but I've notice after reducing the number of Piranhas in my tank that the stress level has gone down and now I notice better color on them.

I'm curious, but what size is your tank and how many Piranhas do you have?

Hater

P.S.I would pay a visit to the saved topics on top of this forum. Especially the one from B.Scott.

Hater


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

ya its cuz of the night i guess, cuz the do it every night, but in the morning wen i wake up theyre colorful and pretty again.


----------

